# Hab mal eine Frage zum AX860 !



## Dynamitarde (20. Januar 2015)

Moinsen.
Kann man für das AX860 alle Kabel zusätzlich kaufen!?Ich finde immer nur die Corsair Professional Sleeved Kabel-Set Type 3.Ich brauche(möchte) aber keine gesleevten Kabel  kaufen.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (20. Januar 2015)

Hab jetzt auch leider nichts gefunden. Wenn du keine gesleevte habe willst.... einfach sleeve und stecker runter ---- dannach wieder stecker ran und mit kabel binder oder so weider zusammen


----------



## Dynamitarde (20. Januar 2015)

Stefan_CASEMODDING schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch leider nichts gefunden. Wenn du keine gesleevte habe willst.... einfach sleeve und stecker runter ---- dannach wieder stecker ran und mit kabel binder oder so weider zusammen



Auf diese Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen .Aber ich hoffe mal, dass es auch billiger ist.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (20. Januar 2015)

nur so ne frage nebenbei ... eig sehen da kabel mit sleeve ja besser aus.. nicht so wild


----------



## Dynamitarde (22. Januar 2015)

Stefan_CASEMODDING schrieb:


> nur so ne frage nebenbei ... eig sehen da kabel mit sleeve ja besser aus.. nicht so wild



Die mitgelieferten Kabel von AX860 wurden ja auch mit MDPC-X Sleeve veredelt .Jetzt würde ich gerne Paracord oder die PLX Sleeve mal ausprobieren. Aber die mit MDPC-X  würde ich gerne behalten.

P.S. Ich hoffe ich kriege bald eine Antwort von Corsair.


----------



## Bluebeard (23. Januar 2015)

Hi Dynamitarde,

im Moment gibt es die Kabel aus dem Lieferumfang leider nicht einzeln zu kaufen. Die Sleeved sets hast du ja bereits selbst entdeckt. Brauchst du alle Kabel oder nur 1-2?

Grüße


----------



## Dynamitarde (23. Januar 2015)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Hi Dynamitarde,
> 
> im Moment gibt es die Kabel aus dem Lieferumfang leider nicht einzeln zu kaufen. Die Sleeved sets hast du ja bereits selbst entdeckt. Brauchst du alle Kabel oder nur 1-2?
> 
> Grüße


alle 

Edit:Wie viel würden es den kosten!?


----------



## Bluebeard (23. Januar 2015)

Im Moment kann ich das leider nicht genau sagen. Wir überarbeiten gerade unseren Ersatzteilshop und ich bin guter Hoffnung, dass die Kabel dann auch dort entsprechend noch auftauchen werden. Dies dauert aber noch. Sofern ich näheres weiß, werde ich es bekanntgeben. Ich hoffe ich hab nächste Woche weitere Infos vorliegen. Bitte daher noch um deine Geduld.


----------



## Dynamitarde (26. Januar 2015)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Im Moment kann ich das leider nicht genau sagen. Wir überarbeiten gerade unseren Ersatzteilshop und ich bin guter Hoffnung, dass die Kabel dann auch dort entsprechend noch auftauchen werden. Dies dauert aber noch. Sofern ich näheres weiß, werde ich es bekanntgeben. Ich hoffe ich hab nächste Woche weitere Infos vorliegen. Bitte daher noch um deine Geduld.



 .Null probs


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Januar 2015)

Bisher noch keine Infos zum Erscheinen der Kabel im Shop. Wäre es nur ein oder zwei Kabel würde ich dir das so fertig machen, aber ein ganzer Satz ist dann doch was anderes. :/


----------



## Dynamitarde (2. Februar 2015)

So hab was gefunden.Aber vielen vielen Dank für deine Anstrengungen.
MFG


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Februar 2015)

Sehr gerne. Sorry, dass wir nicht direkt helfen konnten.


----------

